# With All This Food Talk.....



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

There has been a lot of talk of BBQ and meat and ribs and..... no sauce... Whats your best sauce? Understanding there are secrets... I will give you the "base" recipe to ours!

2c Ketchup
1.5c cider viniger
.25c Worcestershire
.25c soy sauce
1c Brown Sugar
.5c Honey
2 tsb dry mustard
2 tsb chili powder
3 cloves garlic
1 tsb ginger (fresh micro planed)
2 tsb oilive oil
1 tsb dijon mustard
4 slices lemon
tabasco as needed

Bon Appetit


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I take your standard sugar bomb sauce (Sweet Baby Rays is my go to). Dilute 1:1 with apple cider vinegar, and add a bunch of red pepper flakes.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

How about wet vs. dry rub?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*bbq sauce*

*BBQ sauce by Bighorn*

*Ingredients (14):*

1 (15 oz.) can tomato sauce 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 (7 oz.) can tomato paste 
1/2 cup dark molasses 
3 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1Tbsp soy sauce 
2 tsp. liquid smoke 
1 tsp. smoked paprika 
4 garlic cloves sliced paper thin 
1/2 tsp. freshly-ground black pepper 
1 Tbsp. powdered mustard
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 onion diced
(optional: a couple pinches of cayenne powder for some heat, which I recommend) 

*Directions:*

Lightly brown onion in 2 TBSP of oil than add garlic for 1 minute or until softened in medium sauce pan
Whisk all ingredients together in the medium saucepan. Bring to a simmer over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to medium low and simmer (uncovered) for 20 minutes stirring once in a while, or until the sauce has slightly thickened.
Use the sauce immediately, refrigerate in a sealed container for up to 1 week. Can in a hot water bath or freeze for long term storage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*Simple Rib Rub*

*Dry Rib Rub Ingredients *

Does 4 lbs. baby back pork ribs or beef ribs 

3⁄4 cup brown sugar (light or dark)
1 teaspoon smoked salt
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon smoked paprika 
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1⁄4 teaspoon ground red pepper/cayenne (optional)


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I will definitely try the recipes above they look good, I'm always up to something new. What I call my home made barbecue sauce is basically, bottom shelf barbecue sauce or what ever is on sale(mesquite or regular flavor) and add half a cube of butter, half a cup of Karo corn syrup, half cup of brown sugar, garlic powder and Tabasco sauce. Heat and melt everything in a saucepan. For deep fried chicken wing sauce, one bottle Frank's Red Hot Sauce and a whole cube of butter and always have an AED(automatically defibrillator) close by.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow These all sound about right! For dry rub we use:

Salt
Sugar 
Garlic Powder
Onion powder
Sea Salt
Paprika
Celery Powder

Unfortunately the ratios are closely guarded.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

raymo said:


> I will definitely try the recipes above they look good, I'm always up to something new. What I call my home made barbecue sauce is basically, bottom shelf barbecue sauce or what ever is on sale(mesquite or regular flavor) and add half a cube of butter, half a cup of Karo corn syrup, half cup of brown sugar, garlic powder and Tabasco sauce. Heat and melt everything in a saucepan. For deep fried chicken wing sauce, one bottle Frank's Red Hot Sauce and a whole cube of butter and always have an AED(automatically defibrillator) close by.


Interesting! Hey RAYMO got to your sons freezer.... Grab a venison roast and do this:

In a Dutch Over (Le Crucet)

Olive Oil 
Mushrooms 
Onions 
Garlic
Red Wine
Onion soup mix (which has plenty of salt)
Beef stock
Pepper
(Spice as you like)

In the oven 325 for 4-6 hours

Serve over rice or the next day in a street taco wrap!

What we found is you can not cook this too much.... (as long as there is liquid)


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Nubie Jon, I will try the recipe out on a chunk roast, plum out of venison. A neat item that I have used is a meat injection syringe(big hypodermic) to inject turkeys, beef and pork roasts with different flavors of sauces and it keeps the meat moist also, I like to use butter and garlic for injecting into a roast and turkeys, it adds a nice flavor throughout the meat. Not to be used for personal use, because injecting a quarter cup of butter and garlic into your arm just gives you a bad case of hiccups and bad breath.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

raymo said:


> Not to be used for personal use, because injecting a quarter cup of butter and garlic into your arm just gives you a bad case of hiccups and bad breath.


I find the opposite...... Inject Curry.... and Indian spices..... Great for the bugs at Deso!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Curry and vitamin B...*






Nubie Jon said:


> I find the opposite...... Inject Curry.... and Indian spices..... Great for the bugs at Deso!


Curry and enough vitamin B, till the whites of your eyes turn yellow will keep those skitters away. That reminds me of curry stew over a bed of rice. Duch oven filled with small chunks of cubed pork, cooked till brown and crispy, add chicken broth and diced onions, celery, carrots, diced potatoes and a generous amount of dark Indian curry, cook till everything is tender, pour over a bed of rice. No more mosquitoes.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah I usually just jazz up whatever storebought schwag sauce is available (brown sugar, tobasco, pickle juice, cinnamon, etc) ... The key is tenderness ,,, period! = sear - braise - baste = never fails


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Plus one to LSB idea.

I used to do the home made recipe for sauce. Now I use the bottle stuff for a base.

Few years back what ever on sale at the grocery store (any sauce with KC in the name is good to go) and go thru my spice shelf and add what ever. Even liquid smoke if I have a bottle!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*BBQ sauce by Bighorn*

*BBQ sauce by Bighorn*

*Ingredients (14):*
1 (15 oz.) can tomato sauce 
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
1 (7 oz.) can tomato paste 
1/2 cup dark molasses 
3 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1Tbsp soy sauce 
2 tsp. liquid smoke 
1 tsp. smoked paprika 
3 garlic cloves sliced paper thin 
1/2 tsp. freshly-ground black pepper 
1 Tbsp. powdered mustard
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 onion diced
(optional: a couple pinches of cayenne powder for some heat, which I recommend)

*Directions:*
Lightly brown onion in 2 TBSP of oil than add garlic for 1 minute until softened in medium sauce pan
Whisk all ingredients together in a medium saucepan. Bring to a simmer over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to medium low and simmer (uncovered) for 20 minutes stirring once in a while, or until the sauce has slightly thickened.

Taste and adjust sweetness with molasses or honey if more is desired.

Use the sauce immediately, refrigerate in a sealed container for up to 1 week. Can in a hot water bath or freeze for long term storage.


----------

